# Software Raid 5 wiederherstellen?



## Jared566 (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Kann ich ein Software Raid 5 wiederherstellen wenn mein System gecrasht ist?

Ich habe 3 500 Gb Platten im Software Raid 5 und auf einer 40Gb Platte war / ist das System, jedoch ist das System wahrscheinlich gecrasht  (wen es interessiet hier.

Jetzt ist die Frage, ob ich das Raid 5 wiederherstellen kann, wenn ich ein neues System aufspiele.

Mfg Jared


----------



## midnight (18. Januar 2011)

Hast du das mit MDADM gebaut? Wenn ja, kannst du es einfach wieder einhängen, wenn der Rest des Systems wieder läuft!


----------



## Jared566 (19. Januar 2011)

Ja habe ich... Puh dann hab ich ja nochmal glück gehabt ^^

aber was ich noch nicht ganz verstehe ist: ich habe ja mit 

mdadm --create /dev/md0 -n 3 -l 5 /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc

mein Raid eingerichtet. Und dann über mount das System auf /mnt/Raid5 gehängt. 

Wenn ich jetzt das System neu aufsetze und gebe die befehle ein, dann erzeuge ich doch ein neues Raid.. wird dann das alte nicht gelöscht? oder brauche ich dann nur noch ein mount /dev/md0 /mnt/raid5 ?

Mfg Jared


----------



## riedochs (19. Januar 2011)

Du solltest im Verzeichnis /etc/mdadm eine mdadm.conf finden (kann je nach Distri auch anders heißen). Die brauchst du.

Folgende Schritte dann durchführen:

1. Neuen Server installieren ohne das RAID. Am besten Festplatten abklemmen.

2. Wenn der Server installiert ist mdadm installieren und neu starten.

3. Jetzt die alte mdadm.conf wieder nach /etc/mdadm kopieren.

4. Server herunterfahren , RAID Platten wieder an anschließen und starten. MDADM wird zwar bestimmt noch einiges machen, sollte aber gehen.

*Wichitg*: Die Festplatten müssen wieder an die gleichen SATA Ports wie bei der ursprünglichen Installation. Bei mdadm hatte ich schon zerstörte Arrays wenn die Reihenfolge der Festplatten nicht mehr stimmt.


----------



## Dragonix (19. Januar 2011)

mdadm(8): manage MD devices aka Software Raid - Linux man page (v.a. assembly!)
Wenn die Daten wichtig waren: Backup machen (dd), wenn nicht: Blos nix gefährliches machen..


----------



## Jared566 (19. Januar 2011)

@riedochs

Danke das werde ich gleich mal versuchen.. Die Frage ist nur, ob ich an mein altes System noch drankomme ^^


@Dragonix

Was möchtest du mir mit deinem Post sagen? Ein Backup kann ich wohl nicht machen, wenn das System zerschossen ist..

Mfg Jared


----------



## riedochs (19. Januar 2011)

Er meint eher du sollst mit DD Backups deiner RAID Platten machen. Alternativ kannst du auch z.B Acronis TrueImage nehmen und Images deiner RAID Platten erstellen. sollte was schief gehen kann man wenigstens probieren.


----------

